# River Runs Done?



## c. j. stone

Not much seems to be going on from the lack of posts. Overheard a recent conversation where someone mentioned the ODNR has stated the "primary walleye run" is already OVER!?(Not MY observation, just repeating what I overheard!) Is this possible?


----------



## homerun

The walleye run typically peaks about April 12th. It's just getting started.


----------



## Schwam

Watched someone come out with a stringer full this morning.


----------



## carp

lol!!!! Very funny post.... Water temps will rise ...Fish will come...


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Last year's run ended.


----------



## c. j. stone

Personally I sincerely hope it is NOT true! 
Again, just posting what I "heard" that "somewhere", DNR had made that comment in a publication! I know we had several warm temperature days in Feb! Plus record highs were set during the third week of Feb this year which ended a decent ice season. If the rivers warmed into the 40's, well....Mother Nature is a "fickle" lady! Couple Years ago, we had several "warm" days in Jan and Feb(essentially no ice). The walleye spawn DID happen the end of Feb on my home lake(Mosquito) and the DNRs "egg collection" for hatchery rearing/stocking was "nearly" missed!


----------



## bustedrod

only the fish know whats goin on , we just chase them around when weather lets us...hahahha besides each year it changes and I find it hard to believe . watch what happens when the temps go up lol and the whites would be right behind the eyes....


----------



## Dovans

There is a newsgroup on Facebook that follows the Sandusky River in Fremont.. So far only males been caught. Nother Week and it should be on in the Sandusky.


----------



## odell daniel

the big females that come to Fremont don't bite, I have fished the Sandusky for 20 yrs and never caught a female, snagged some big girls and let them go, so if your not looking to catch males for the table you must be into snagging, hope not. I limited out Monday on males they were hitting white, chartruesse, pink, yellow and orange.


----------



## Farmhand

They won’t even really get started in the rivers until after the lake spawn heats up


----------



## Eyeonthefly

Farmhand said:


> They won’t even really get started in the rivers until after the lake spawn heats up


Usually the other way around.


----------



## thistubesforu

Personally have caught my fair share of females from the sandusky. Yes caught not snagged!! I will never understand that mentality. I hear it from other fisherman as well as wildlife officers. Let’s think about it for a second here. The Maumee I never hear that attitude of females don’t bite. On the reefs never hear it either. What would make the mighty sandusky any different?


----------



## 9Left

OVER ??? LOL..it’s barely the beginning!! I have my first trip scheduled for next week… And I’m actually afraid it’s going to be still too early because of the cold weather and a 37° water temps


----------



## Farmhand

Eyeonthefly said:


> Usually the other way around.


Hmm maybe so. I’ve only fished the river once , the lake for years always seems like they catch them in the river about the time I start getting them jigging and trolling around the reefs


----------



## odell daniel

thistubesforu said:


> Personally have caught my fair share of females from the sandusky. Yes caught not snagged!! I will never understand that mentality. I hear it from other fisherman as well as wildlife officers. Let’s think about it for a second here. The Maumee I never hear that attitude of females don’t bite. n the reefs never hear it either. What would make the mighty sandusky any different?[/QUOT my bad, I just have never seen a female caught legally In the Sandusky, by the time the females show up the snaggers are there in force.


----------



## thistubesforu

For sure couldn’t tell ya how many illegal fish I’ve seen put on stringers. I mean it’s not called the sandusky river rip for nothing!! You see the guys doing it I just laugh and think man that dudes gonna be worn out by the end of the day. Or the guys going elbow deep in the water to unhook a fish. Or something I havnt seen since I was kid but my all time favorite was the net that had 50 pieces plus of multicolored yarn tied to it. Classic stuff good times!!


----------



## odell daniel

I seen a couple guys at Fremont a few years back using 8' rods, putting orange yarn on the hook and basically tight lining, they actually caught some fish, really looked like they knew what they were doing. I always planned on trying that but never have.


----------



## thistubesforu

Quite a few folks out today when I drove over the sandusky. Did not fish was just in the area for kids basketball game. Someone had to get something I would think.


----------



## ress

WTVG Ch. 13 had a short story showing some guys standing in the river. They all said too early.


----------



## Shortdrift

c. j. stone said:


> Not much seems to be going on from the lack of posts. Overheard a recent conversation where someone mentioned the ODNR has stated the "primary walleye run" is already OVER!?(Not MY observation, just repeating what I overheard!) Is this possible?


I gave up on the ODNR info and policies a long time ago. Years ago they reacted very slowly on setting bass limits, especially Erie bedding smallmouth. Ruggles has never really recovered. Then we have the perch situations, first in the Western Basin which now has started to recover and most recent the slow reaction to the Central Basin, Fairport in particular. 
It is my opinion as well as several other people I know, the perch situation is being severely impacted by the super recent walleye hatches in addition to the commercial perch harvest in Ohio waters. How about a increased walleye limit for a season or two to thin the herd of small walleye eating machines? 
As far as the river run being over, you would be hard pressed to convince many of my friends as they are doing quite well.


----------



## sherman51

I've caught several large females early in the season on Maumee. but thats fish that are there but haven't started there spawn. once they actually start the spawning process i don't think they will bite. but the ones that are there not spawning will bite. I've snagged who knows how many large females while fishing. but always just enjoy the fight then release them. the smaller males are better for eating anyway.
sherman


----------



## Dovans

ress said:


> WTVG Ch. 13 had a short story showing some guys standing in the river. They all said too early.


Yup... Thats what I would have said too..as I hid my stringer..


----------



## Northern Reb

I was there yesterday and saw one boat with three on the stringer. There were maybe three or four waders who each had one on the stringer. I never touched one in three hrs.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I would agree, no way that run is done.... The current water temp is 42. Things are just starting I would imagine.


----------



## 9Left

... maumee website reported the temps at 41.5° this morning… Looking at the forecast for the last three weeks till now… I just can’t believe that ... personally, I think it was just a push to get people into his shop to buy stuff ...I mean, for God sakes, the air temps have barely been 40°


----------



## Flathead76

9Left said:


> ... maumee website reported the temps at 41.5° this morning… Looking at the forecast for the last three weeks till now… I just can’t believe that ... personally, I think it was just a push to get people into his shop to buy stuff ...I mean, for God sakes, the air temps have barely been 40°


Must have learned that trick from the previous owner. I never really started fishing it until the water hit 42-43 degrees.


----------



## 9Left

... exactly


----------



## odell daniel

I think the run is just now getting going, I haven't seen any big females at Fremont, my buddy caught a 26" male sunday, then I read a guy got a 30" male yesterday. Need rain


----------



## HappySnag

odell daniel said:


> I think the run is just now getting going, I haven't seen any big females at Fremont, my buddy caught a 26" male sunday, then I read a guy got a 30" male yesterday. Need rain


you will catch eyes in river from 1 march to may 30,every year.
the fish spawn when the eggs are redy,not by water temperature,water temperature now can speed them up or delay for one week.
the spawning is set by developing the eggs all year,it depend on food,quality water,age off fish and health off the fish.
even the fish do not know when they are going to spawn,that is reason why the meil eyes are there 3 weeks before the spawn and 3 weeks after the spawn.
the eyes did not reed the book they should spawn in 42 degre water.


----------



## BFG

Pretty confident I could have caught my limit in less than 2 hours on Sunday afternoon in Fremont if I was by myself. No matter, I had one legal, one snagged, and my son lost another that was good about 20' from the bank. 

The water was getting backed up by the wind, which slowed the current to almost nothing. Guys in kayaks in front of me were barely moving downstream, and at times the wind was blowing them upstream. 

1/4oz inline sinker with a 24" leader chart/chart. Basically cast and retrieve keeping the rod tip moving to keep the sinker out of the rocks.


----------



## daniel lawecki

Maumee bait and tackle check their site.


----------



## 9Left

daniel lawecki said:


> Maumee bait and tackle check their site.


i do, daily, ..honestly,I just don’t have much confidence in his reports anymore


----------



## BFG

Best report I get is when I drive by and see people walking out with fish on their stringers.


----------



## akak

9Left said:


> ... maumee website reported the temps at 41.5° this morning… Looking at the forecast for the last three weeks till now… I just can’t believe that ... personally, I think it was just a push to get people into his shop to buy stuff ...I mean, for God sakes, the air temps have barely been 40°


The temp may have been legit.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04193490

Having said that... I don't disagree that there's some.unfounded optimtimism in the report. :lol:


----------



## Dovans

as of today, this morning, the Sandusky was at 38 according to the Facebook group page.


----------



## SelfTaught

Hey all. I’m an experienced river fisher man for smallies & steelhead from Huron/Vermilion & east. Want to try the walleye at Fremont possibly tomorrow morning. 

Can anyone offer any advice on what kind of water, flow, shallower or deeper water to concentrate on while fishing the walleye run? Want to try Fremont first because it’s closer for me. Never have been to that river. Any help on just where to park to access river would be helpful as well. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Matt63

SelfTaught said:


> Hey all. I’m an experienced river fisher man for smallies & steelhead from Huron/Vermilion & east. Want to try the walleye at Fremont possibly tomorrow morning.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice on what kind of water, flow, shallower or deeper water to concentrate on while fishing the walleye run? Want to try Fremont first because it’s closer for me. Never have been to that river. Any help on just where to park to access river would be helpful as well. Thanks for any help in advance.


You want to find deeper holes but right now the water level is low, I haven't fished yet this year.
I've fished between the bridges and had success but only fished the parks further up river once or twice. If you stop at angler supply on your way through town and talk to Dan I think his name is he will give you all kinds of tips very nice and knowledgeable guy. They are located 1 block east of the river and 1 block north. Look up there website for better directions and pictures of todays catch. Good luck


----------



## SelfTaught

Thank you Matt


----------



## percidaeben

The photo phase is actually a huge influence on spawning fish.


----------



## Dovans

There today at Park.. nothing was hitting for me. 1/4 oz was good enough. 1/8th probably been better choice. River had really no flow to it. Wind was pushing the water backwards.


----------



## Zach216913

SelfTaught said:


> Hey all. I’m an experienced river fisher man for smallies & steelhead from Huron/Vermilion & east. Want to try the walleye at Fremont possibly tomorrow morning.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice on what kind of water, flow, shallower or deeper water to concentrate on while fishing the walleye run? Want to try Fremont first because it’s closer for me. Never have been to that river. Any help on just where to park to access river would be helpful as well. Thanks for any help in advance.


 Hey man i live in wakeman too have to go fishing sometime. There is parking at both ends of Haynes bridge if you want to fish by the bridges. if you look on Google maps you can see the parking areas. or Walsh park or Roger young park across from it you can park and fish there. I haven't had any luck out there yet my first year going out there . Seen some other people pull out fish while I was there. Really need it to warm up and get some rain to get the fish fired up I think. Probably going to head out there Tuesday or Thursday morning depending on weather.


----------



## thistubesforu

Bernie is who your looking for at angler supply. If you call him Dan he may get grumpy!! He’s a good dude for sure. Bernie is the man!!


----------



## odell daniel

they were biting last week, by sunday the water cleared up and I didn't see as many caught, some warm nights an a good rain will get a big push of fish up the river,I haven't fished all week so I'm not real sure, they might be tearing them up today...


----------



## Matt63

thistubesforu said:


> Bernie is who your looking for at angler supply. If you call him Dan he may get grumpy!! He’s a good dude for sure. Bernie is the man!!


That right Bernie Dan is at butch and Dennys bait shop. My memory is not as it used to be.


----------



## sickle

I fished for a couple of hours last night at Bluegrass. I caught 1 legal eye and 1 sucker. Saw about 8 fish caught. Most of the fish were on the small side (16-17 inches). As soon as we get some rain and she goes up a couple feet, it will be on...


----------



## Juice

I'm looking for some advice as to what weight should be used for in-line sinkers for the certain river flows / heights of the water? I know the quicker the current the more weight is used but I would like a more detailed answer for the flow chart to sinker weight ratio.


----------



## Matt63

Experience is all I know of.


----------



## 9Left

fished buttonwood all day today... saw 3 fish come in all day... 1/2 was enough to get down... just need the fish to cooperate.. nothing for me all day


----------



## slaughtereyez

Seen at least a hundred today, snagged about a dozen and lost over 20...managed one...been doing good otherwise


----------



## HappySnag

Juice said:


> I'm looking for some advice as to what weight should be used for in-line sinkers for the certain river flows / heights of the water? I know the quicker the current the more weight is used but I would like a more detailed answer for the flow chart to sinker weight ratio.


 in-line sinkers 1/4,or 3/8 oz is goof for sundusky river,leeder 24" to 36".


----------



## Dovans

HappySnag said:


> in-line sinkers 1/4,or 3/8 oz is goof for sundusky river,leeder 24" to 36".


When I was there Thursday guy was throwing 1/4 and 3/8 wieght on Carolinas.. Constantly snaggin and cussing and cutting his line cause he was using 65 lb braid. When river is low, only way to go is jig head... IMHO


----------



## Matt63

Dovans said:


> When I was there Thursday guy was throwing 1/4 and 3/8 wieght on Carolinas.. Constantly snaggin and cussing and cutting his line cause he was using 65 lb braid. When river is low, only way to go is jig head... IMHO


I hate it when people do that. I use 8# test main and leader. When it's low and slow all u need is split shot.


----------



## 9Left

Button wood all day again today... took 9 hours... but we were able to scratch out 4 fish...1/2 ounce... wind was quite a challenge today


----------



## 9Left

Buttonwood again this morning, last day of the camping trip... fished the rock bar out in front of the fire ring.. had to crunch over some skim ice getting there...wind was absolutely brutal from the start... i lasted ‘till 9am, could’nt take the wind and 24° temps any longer... I think the week or two after Easter will be a better time to go…


----------



## Redhunter1012

I believe my nephew and i fished beside you guys yesterday out there. You had one and your buddy got one as you were leaving, and you came back. Whatever you guys were cooking over that fire when we were leaving smelled amazing


----------



## 9Left

Redhunter1012 said:


> I believe my nephew and i fished beside you guys yesterday out there. You had one and your buddy got one as you were leaving, and you came back. Whatever you guys were cooking over that fire when we were leaving smelled amazing


Ha! It sure was us... Canvas tent, black ford truck... that was some of the toughest conditions i’ve fished in up there..the wind was horrible, and cold. I shoulda asked if you guys were OGF’ers... that smell was a few new york strips, potatoes, and a head of steamed cauliflower on the grill...and believe me... after a full day on the river with only one fish.... a steak dinner an a beer hit the spot!


----------



## Matt63

9Left said:


> Buttonwood again this morning, last day of the camping trip... fished the rock bar out in front of the fire ring.. had to crunch over some skim ice getting there...wind was absolutely brutal from the start... i lasted ‘till 9am, could’nt take the wind and 24° temps any longer... I think the week or two after Easter will be a better time to go…


I give you credit that wind was cold this weekend. Also glad u didn't have any problems wit someone stealing your campsite this year. That was u wasn't it.


----------



## 9Left

Matt63 said:


> I give you credit that wind was cold this weekend. Also glad u didn't have any problems wit someone stealing your campsite this year. That was u wasn't it.


Yep... my whole campsite stolen last year .... I will say though that I think the wood County Park Rangers stepped up their game this year ...I think I saw a Rangers truck or car driving through Buttonwood every single hour of the day this weekend, which made me feel a lot more comfortable


----------



## sickle

FYI - Don't let those rangers catch you drinking a beer at the campsite or parking lot. They will fine you!!!


----------



## 9Left

sickle said:


> FYI - Don't let those rangers catch you drinking a beer at the campsite or parking lot. They will fine you!!!


well...technically, yes… They are well within their authority to give you a fine for that... but unless you’re being an overly intoxicated ass... they’ll most likely tell you to put it in a cup… Which is exactly what the Ranger said on Saturday evening when he saw me with a beer...


----------



## Matt63

From the looks of the pics posted on angler supply the are getting quite a few fish in Fremont I'm not there though.


----------



## 9Left

yep... typical for me... the action lights up a couple days after i leave...


----------



## mote1977

We’re coming up this weekend to fish the Maumee and want to stop and fish in Fremont on the way since we’ll only have a few hours to fish in the evening. We’ll be towing a boat. Is there anywhere near the bridges to park a truck with a boat? We normally just park in the lot on Hayes but that won’t be an option. Was thinking of maybe parking at Kroger’s and walking over but not sure if they frown on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt63

mote1977 said:


> We’re coming up this weekend to fish the Maumee and want to stop and fish in Fremont on the way since we’ll only have a few hours to fish in the evening. We’ll be towing a boat. Is there anywhere near the bridges to park a truck with a boat? We normally just park in the lot on Hayes but that won’t be an option. Was thinking of maybe parking at Kroger’s and walking over but not sure if they frown on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is plenty of parking at the parks or on the west side of the river between the bridges off of S. Front st. and bidwell ave there is a big lot next to a salvation army store. This is right next to the RR tracks and a pumping station on top of the hill. you will see the game wardens trucks there as they scope for snaggers from up there. The lot is safe never had any problems but don't leave anything laying out in your boat.


----------



## mote1977

Matt63 said:


> There is plenty of parking at the parks or on the west side of the river between the bridges off of S. Front st. and bidwell ave there is a big lot next to a salvation army store. This is right next to the RR tracks and a pumping station on top of the hill. you will see the game wardens trucks there as they scope for snaggers from up there. The lot is safe never had any problems but don't leave anything laying out in your boat.


Thanks , that’s what I needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt63

Your welcome go get em


----------



## odell daniel

my buddy forgot his net in the back of the truck sunday, it was gone when he went to get it. lock your doors


----------



## Bucket Mouth

odell daniel said:


> my buddy forgot his net in the back of the truck sunday, it was gone when he went to get it. lock your doors


Makes ya wanna break some fingers, doesn't it? Keep your hands on your own shxt! Thieves are scum.


----------



## Dovans

Fished the Rodger Young Park area today, my streak is still on.... 0.


----------



## Tim Johnson

c. j. stone said:


> Not much seems to be going on from the lack of posts. Overheard a recent conversation where someone mentioned the ODNR has stated the "primary walleye run" is already OVER!?(Not MY observation, just repeating what I overheard!) Is this possible?


This should be the main week for the river run


----------

